# Need to know the gender of my budgies please help



## ParakeetHideOut (6 mo ago)

Can someone please help me identify what gender my budgies are thanks in advance.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums,

Your budgies are adorable. The blue and green are both male. I can’t see the cere of the pale one well enough to determine from the photo his gender, but the grey is female.
Could you post more photos of them to confirm?
Meanwhile, since you definitely have at least one female, be sure you’re doing all you can to prevent accidental breeding. Be sure to read through these links below:








When We Don't Want Eggs!


When We Don't Want Eggs! When We Don't Want Eggs Sometimes we have over enthusiastic hens that want to have chicks even when the timing is not right or they are not in the best condition or age to raise a clutch of chicks. While the male is very important in the role of raising chicks, most...




www.talkbudgies.com













Posting on the Forums


Message from the Staff regarding Posting on the Forum There are many different budgie forums and ways to handle forum postings. There are some budgies forums where the primary purpose is for members to "share their personal experiences". There is nothing wrong with that and many people find...




www.talkbudgies.com





Additionally, be sure the wire of their cage is stainless steel as other metals can give budgies heavy metal poisoning!

You’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to read through the forums’ many other budgie articles and stickies to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so please be sure to ask as we’d love to help.

Hope to see you around, best wishes!


----------



## ParakeetHideOut (6 mo ago)

Thank you so much @StarlingWings I have posted some better pictures to determine the gender I hope these are clean enough.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the updated photos. As I suspected, you only have one female, the grey one.

Therefore it's going to be very important to not only discourage breeding in any way possible, but also since you have three males and one female, even if they all get along now, when hormones kick in then its very likely that the three males will all want to fight over her affections which will lead to a lot of stress for her and the other budgies as well as potential for serious injuries or fighting to result.

Therefore the best course of action to take is to be prepared to house them in two separate pairs. While its not 100% guaranteed they will fight if you don't do this, it is very likely. Additionally, I would personally recommend to separate them into pairs sooner rather than later because that way they can form a bond with their respective partner over a longer period of time. Males form just as strong bonds as males and females do. You can keep the cages next to each other of course and later on give them out of cage time together as well but in order to avoid conflict later on this will likely be the best course of action. If you don't have the ability to separate them now, you can do so later as well.

Please see the links below for more information:

When We Don't Want Eggs! (linking again just so it's all in one place)

A Breeder's Tips for Discouraging Breeding

Budgie Ownership: differences and dynamics between flocks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Your budgies are adorable!

As you have mixed genders, it is VERY important you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

